# new to me.. secondary machine



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

just picked this litle gem..










not an exact pic.. but large framed.. 6HP 24in machine..  to be used as a backup to my current 33in large framed blower.. for when i find out it ate yet another belt... like.. yup.. it did lol i really do need to triple check that pulley alignment...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Make sure it's the right size V belt, all the pulleys and sheaves are in good operating condition and adjusted properly, and most have belt guides as well.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

for the curious ones.. its a model number C 459 528540 serial 207814 its actually got a HMSK100 engine on it as opposed to the 6HP that used to be on it.. soo.. bonus i guess  

any idea how to get the year of production??


----------

